# Ramblings from a noobie



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

Ramblings ...

This was my first weekend with my machine. We had some fun together; had some good coffee and some bad coffee. Problem was though that both of us fell out with my grinder (super jolly).

The problem came about when I started changing beans in between shots. My weights went out and the time to pull was all over the place. I even choked my machine on occasion. I couldn't help it; I got carried away. My inexperience made me blame the grinder until I realised that not all beans are created equally. If I keep mucking about I'll have to dial in the grinder again.

So, my rule now is not to change beans between bags. Open a bag and use it. If I don't like it, then I'll donate it. What I won't do is chop and change.

We've all made up with the super jolly although I getting a bit fed up with the dosing chamber. It would be much easier to dose straight into the PF.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Changing beans is always going to throw out your setting which is why shops have multiple grinder set ups when offering more than one choice of bean.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm the same with trying to perfect the weight/time ratio...I'm finding that if I change from single to double basket I need to grind finer and same as you I need to adjust with different beans.

Learning lots on here and looking to find a bean I really like and mainly stick to that. Got some Stewarts beans to try this morning.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Learning lots on here ...


Me too. The members on here are the most helpful of any forum I've been on.

Systemic Kid: That explains it. Thanks. I take it that a shop would have to adjust the grind on each of their grinders but only by tiny amounts. I realsise from this weekend how important it is to dial in the grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Once you are in the zone, it's fine tweaks - change in humidity, age of beans and temperature can all affect the grind. Swapping bean to bean is inevitably going to require re-dialling in which equals waste and frustration


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> I'm the same with trying to perfect the weight/time ratio...I'm finding that if I change from single to double basket I need to grind finer and same as you I need to adjust with different beans.
> 
> Learning lots on here and looking to find a bean I really like and mainly stick to that. Got some Stewarts beans to try this morning.


Lower dose = less resistance in the puck = finer grind required.

My advice would be to stop using single baskets. They're more hassle than they're worth.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> My advice would be to stop using single baskets. They're more hassle than they're worth.


I did just that and have relegated it to the draw. I put 8g in the single basket and all I got was diarrhea in the PF and a massive clean up job on the shower screen. I could try grinding finer but I think I'll stick with the double and just drink more coffee.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Lower dose = less resistance in the puck = finer grind required.

My advice would be to stop using single baskets. They're more hassle than they're worth.

Yeh think i'll concentrate on the double basket and try and get that right.


----------

